# I have never had an attack when...



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

...when I have been drunk.







I know, this is not an intelligent post, but it is true. Last Saturday I was just thinking about it. I guess I am more relaxed and have no time to think about it. Let me clarify I do not get drunk often and it is not like unconciuos drunk. I mean a few drinks that get me in the happy mode. Maybe that is the key to keep my IBS in control: get drunk more often, LOL. Just kidding!














I'm still trying to think, and nope... not one single memory of having an episode while drinking. Anybody else???


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Well, I can't stand the feeling of being drunk, so I haven't experienced that in many, many years. However, I have found that a glass of wine or a mixed drink does help relax me. Beer is way too bloating. I find that sometimes just a little bit of alcohol (not even 1/4 of a wine glass) can stop spasms in my colon, so I do use it in a self-medicating way rather than to take more Klonopin (I have a fear of getting addicted to benzos again).


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh no, me and alchohol don't mix well either.Just too much grief in the headache deartment to be any fun let alone theraputic for me.Me.....I'm a coffee/bakery addict.Sad but true.I have to force my self to drink decaff because of my pulse.I only get one real cup of coffee a day to help with my bowels.Alas, the simple pleasures of the muffin top must now be curtailed to less frequent indulgence.Yogurt milk calms my belly.It's a good thing I like that stuff.Kamie


----------



## amfella (Oct 20, 2002)

I agree completely!







Drinking has been so relaxing and I never have attacks of anything!Even my body calms down completely. It is a great escape! (for awile)However, the next day??? OUCH.BUT, only sometimes! I have noticed there are days after drinking, the bowels act up. so, I thought....OK, have to quit altogether. But then there were plenty of days they acted up after NOT drinking.THEN...there are days after drinking when they are FINE..and don't act up!I don't get it!! There is no rhyme or reason to this! NO pattern.so, who knows???????


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

The next day I can be ok, most of the time. Very few times I get ill after a night out. I drink beer because stronger alcohol (rum or colored drinks) are not good for my tummy (I have a Blue Curacao or a Tom Collins from time to time). I know some people cannot tolerate beer, I do. Plus, the most I can drink is like 6 or 7, I do not like to feel like falling down and forgetting who I am.







Oh, red wine gives me discomfort and pain, even in low doses.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Gosh 6 or 7? Just 2 and im away! In all seriousness i do very drunk very quickly. I feel much more relaxed with a glass of wine in me! I do not notice that it effects my IBS to badly either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

I have too many control issues to drink alcohol anymore. I did when I was younger, but no longer.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Do not think I drink everyday.







I do when I go out, probably twice a month I'll go and have fun. It is not until I have had a few beers that I am able to enjoy a party or start dancing and singing. I'm really shy and a little antisocial under normal conditions. Now I am on medication and will have to go party with Coca Cola.







I do not mind, but people around put so much pressure (I do not give up on the pressure, it just gets me angry when there is so much insistance).


----------



## amfella (Oct 20, 2002)

I agree, once again!!Yes, I really enjoy drinking socially and can handle 5-6 beers without falling over or blacking out or anything. And I don't do it every day either! A few times a month. I just wanted to let you know you are not alone.I am shy too, and have anxiety, but NOT while drinking. It is a helpful thing.Some people are SO against it. But go to Europe?and it is very accepted. Anyway,back to the issue. That night? while having the drinks? NEVER get my IBS-D. Go figure.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Red wine does a number on my stomach. I really can't handle that. Tom Collins and sugary drinks bother me, too.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Hi Zay!Normally alchohol does help my anxiety levels. I have to be careful about taking Xanax if I know I'm going to drink or I get loopy fast. Zima is my beverage of choice - never upsets my tummy.One time I made the mistake of going out to eat (greasy french fries) followed by two melon shots and beer. Not only was I drunk but I ended up with a terrible ibs attack. Both ends were busy if you know what I mean. It was awful!!! There's even more to that story but I'd rather forget it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

I usually have a glass or two of wine in the evenings. I write some of my best poetry, design some of my best costumes and come up with the best dance themes when semi-looped







I don't recommend it in excess, however.Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

LOL, bloomers, that sounds bad. It's incredible how the bast tasting foods are our worst enemies.AmTF, that is true about how alcohol is seen in this part of the world as opossed to Europe. Still I could not survive all that drinking even with dinner. When I took French class, we had a whole chapter dedicated to meals. That people eat and eat and never stop eating.







I cannot have a drink after I eat, no matter how cordial it is.







Just a little note: doc said to me alcohol can reduce anxiety but that it also destroys something in the brain (I do not remember) which is not a good thing. I guess we all know that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

I just read an article in a health magazine that touted white wine for its respiratory benefits... and that it can actually add years to your life. This is true! I swear !!And my favorite is semi-dry white wine.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Yes, and red wine has some good effects too. But it gives me pain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Wine gives you pain, Zay? Hmmm... ?? That could result from many things. If I were to make a guess... I might guess that it could be the sulfites in the wine... you might want try an organic wine.... Frey makes good organic wines.It could also be the yeast that is present in wine... red wine has more yeast in it that white wine and dry wine has more yeast in it than sweet wine. A sweeter, white wine may be your best bet. I drink a semi-sweet domestic wine made here in Wisconsin by Wollerscheim Wineries called "Prairie Fume". It's great.There are also some elements present in red wine that come from the skins of the grapes that are processed to make it. If you drink red wine, you might try switching to white wine... which is not made using the grape peelings.Hope this helps,Hugs, Evie


----------

